

The End of Jobs – Why Entrepreneurship is less risky than traditional employment - thowar2
http://www.amazon.com/End-Jobs-Meaning-9---5-ebook/dp/B010L8SYRG/

======
thowar2
I've been reading this book and really enjoying it! The author makes a really
good case for the traditional career path being riskier than entrepreneurship,
and why it is happening.

A common narrative is that not everyone can be an entrepreneur, but this
assumption is also challenged.

Would love to hear counter arguments from anyone who is also reading this.

